# Hospital Coder - Certified - Needed in Texas



## cobrapam (Sep 22, 2008)

*HOSPITAL CODER*

Must be a certified hospital coder for busy Appeals & Denials / Recovery Team. MUST have a minimum of 3-5 years experience with health care denials / collections. Strong computer skills a must.

Fax resume to *(254)215-9532.*

Note: We will only respond to those who meet the above mentioned qualifications.

Please indicate position title on cover sheet and how you heard of the position. References will be checked. Thank you for your interest.


* Location: Temple, Texas
* Compensation: DOE
* Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
* Please, no phone calls about this job!
* Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## Icode4U (Sep 24, 2008)

*position*

Is this a remote position or is there a possibility of it becoming remote?


----------



## cobrapam (Oct 15, 2008)

*Not remote position*



Icode4U said:


> Is this a remote position or is there a possibility of it becoming remote?



This is not for a remote position.  It is full-time in an office setting.  Thank you for your inquiry.


----------



## cobrapam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Position Filled*

Position filled.  Thank you for your interest.


----------

